# Storm Door Install



## JBfishin (May 15, 2012)

Well, my wife wanted me to add a storm door to the back so we can keep it open and see the kids playing in the back. Bought it and got it all hung then immediately realized I left out an important detail..... 

The patio slab sits below the foundation, but my foundation stops at the back door. So there is about a 3 1/2" gap and no threshold for the storm door to seal against. 

Any ideas on the best way to fix this?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you add some more photos? Maybe floor level picture of gap from inside and outside.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you slide a treated piece of 2x6 greenwood in there? Epoxy it in place....


.


----------



## JBfishin (May 15, 2012)

Here are a few more photos from the ground angle. I'm thinking the best thing may be to just pour a small extension to the slab to extend it out a few inches to close the gap.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree JB. Maybe a rubber type sweep also.


----------



## JARRODJLC (May 4, 2011)

build a small step


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

I used one of those Ramset guns to shoot a couple of anchors into the area in which I was going to pour/extend the threshold out. I used some old lumber and built a small frame for the area and then poured the concrete.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

good job!


----------



## JBfishin (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for the input guys! That picture is perfect!


----------

